# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Bremen -> Spanien (Camp Aquarius)

## Briebert87

Hallo Zusammen,

ich plane Ende April eine 3-wchige Tour nach Spanien auf den Campingplatz Aquarius.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps fr mich, worauf ich achten sollte in Frankreich (vielleicht auch Routenerfahrung) und Spanien, was ich mir vielleicht nicht entgehen lassen sollte auf dem Weg dorthin und wo ich am Besten surfen kann  :Smile: 

Ich bin gespannt.

In diesem Sinne - HANGLOOSE

----------


## surf_40

Hallo, wenn du den direkten Google Weg BRE-E nimmst, dann kommst du an folgenden interessanten Stellen vorbei:

Nimes Arles Aigues-Mortes. Lohnt einen Besuch.
Dann Montpellier
und Gruissan (tolle Kulisse, surfen dort oder ggf. am Etang Nautique  bei Tramontana). Leucate eher nicht.
Abstecher nach Carcassone lohnt ggf auch.
Ansonsten vor Ort Cadaques und Port de la SElva bei Trami.
In F nicht zu schnell fahren! Ist sehr teuer, allerdings begleiten dich die freundlichen Beamten auch zum Geldautomaten.
Mautstraen lohnen sich in France immer, wenn man es sich leisten kann und man keinen Bock auf hunderte von Kreisverkehren hat.

----------

